# Solar powered battery charger?



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm heading to canada in a few months, ya know where there are no cell phones, fm radio, tv, etc. Power is limited up there, and i will be using my bowmount to troll around alot. I've found this solar powered charger at basspro, http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...225000000_225007000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL but can't chat with the people who have reviewed it to see how it's still working. Hopefully i'll only need it to charge the trolling motor, but who knows. The boat has never left me stuck before, but i don't want that one time to be up there!


----------

